# tilly been panting since 1am how long can this last



## flacket (Jun 30, 2008)

how long is safe for tilly to keep panting without pushing xx


----------



## Sgurr (Aug 24, 2008)

I would suggest that you telephone your vet IMMEDIATELY and take advice.
It may be that she is still in the very early stages, but let the vet hear her over the phone and take things from there.

Sgurr


----------



## flacket (Jun 30, 2008)

yes i have done if she starts pushing for an hour and nothing happening got to take her but theres no pushing yet so i want to no other peoples experience how long the 1st stage lasted for them xx


----------



## Sgurr (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi,

It depends whether it is a first whelping as the panting stage can be up to 24 hours, less if it's a second or later whelping. Just keep hands off, let her be where she wants to be but keep an eye on her. Have a water bowl around but don't offer food.

When the pushing stage starts, two things to remember. 
1) How long does it take to get to your vet? It takes us half an hour so I would only let my bitch strain for 45 minutes and then start out.
2) The motion of the car getting to the vet often induces a birth so you need to have plastic sheet, newspaper, kitchen towel, old towels etc on the back seat and preferably two people in the car - one drives and the other looks after the bitch.

Good luck
Sgurr

PS what breed is she?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Sgurr said:


> Hi,
> 
> It depends whether it is a first whelping as the panting stage can be up to 24 hours, less if it's a second or later whelping. Just keep hands off, let her be where she wants to be but keep an eye on her. Have a water bowl around but don't offer food.
> 
> ...


hi

not been funny but this dog as been scanned and they say only having one pup so my advice would be go get her checked.
If she is growling and acting strange they may be a problem.


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Tia was panting 24 hours before she started pushing and she started pushes little bits at a time to start with.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Is this the Cav or Westie?
Better taking to vet to be on safe side.
Can I ask you why you mated 2 different breeds at same time?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

Dont worry, panting can last for days sometimes...
If she pushes hard and frequently for an hour and nothing then go to the vets... but if she pushes a few times lightly... waits for a while.. and does it again a few times i wouldnt be worried because abbie kept going out in the garden for hours and giving one small strain (thinking she needed a poo) and then coming in and having a kip.. i think its only the big frequent pushes that are what you need to keep an eye on..


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

haha yeh take a trip down a bumpy road  that'll sort things out haha


----------



## flacket (Jun 30, 2008)

just an update on tilly the westie, i took her straight to vets because when she started pushing at 2pm yesterday the water bag was twisted and her contraction were not strong and when we got there the vet said the pup wasnt in the birth canal but she was fully dilated so she gave her oxytocin but when she started pushing the rest if the water bag the placenta was wrapped round it then she went on to deliver a small single boy in the vets room but unfortunitly he was still born it was very sad and i had a tear, he was perfect, going back to the vets this morning as tilly started shaking and is panting , a nd as for the cav the reason i breed her the same time was she is now 3 and a half and they always have a season together and the last time tilly had pups which was 2 years ago maggie the cav was a bit jelous and really wanted to help tilly but tilly wouldnt let her so i thought it would be nice if she had some at the same time, she is due on monday, i am going to get them spayed soon as i dont want tilly to go through this again and i only ever planned on maggie having 1 litter anyway they are just like babies themselves both lap dogs and very affectionate, ill keep you updated xxxxxx


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi - I'm really sorry to hear your sad news. I'm glad you went to the vet and Tilly was sorted out as it sounded like she was in a bit of a painful situation but you did the right thing. The main thing is your westie is ok now and you can still enjoy her


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh im sorry to hear about the pup, thats sad, hope mum is ok, keep us posted,


----------



## Sgurr (Aug 24, 2008)

So very sorry to hear this and I do hope that Tilly makes a full recovery.

Best wishes,
Sgurr


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

hi steph,

sorry about the puppy you lost

i did say to go get her checked but sorry it was to late.

i hope the cav as a nice easey delivery and healthy pups.

keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## flacket (Jun 30, 2008)

thanks to you all for the kind responces just got back from vets she had blood tests and everything fine also they gave her anti inflammatory and something to get rid of her milk will let you no bout maggie xxxx


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Tilly's pup, I hope you all get through this and I hope everything goes well with your other bitch.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

how is the ckc? any signs yet


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*I've just read this thread and i have to say, my heart goes out to you! I'm so sorry you lost the little boy pup! But at least you got another to look out for! I'm not really up on breeding, so cant really say alot about it, but if it was me and my first litter, i'd av to av the vet there! Do they still come out for that or do you have to take the bitch to the vet?*


----------

